# osk.exe not working



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Greetings, I've always got a problem with something lol.Anyway I've made no changes nor have I added anything to my system but the on screen keyboard does not work.Why am I using it you ask? I just wanted to try it out(ease of access) everything else works (magnifier,speech etc.) The error that appears when I open it is as follows C:\Windows\system32 osk.exe A referral was returned from the server.I tried opening it in command prompt(as administrator) got the same error, also did a clean reboot same error tried a new account same error. Any ideas on why it wouldn't work(and how to make it work) is appreciated.Thanks


----------



## twiztedstudiez (Jul 15, 2014)

Try adding/removing Tablet PC Components in Add/Remove programs under "Turn Windows features on or off".


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Did as suggested twiz no change same error


----------



## twiztedstudiez (Jul 15, 2014)

jetsguy said:


> Did as suggested twiz no change same error


Have you tried running Sfc /scannow in command prompt? May be a corrupt Windows file then. There's not much to it, so it should be pretty straight forward.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Should have mentioned it in my original post did an sfc scan said some files could not be repaired.Did not see osk.exe among them.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Can you search for osk.exe on your computer using Everything by VoidTools? http://www.voidtools.com/
There is a portable version you can use from a stick or place the program in a folder on your desktop if you don't want to install.

Post the locations of osk.exe that it finds.
We might be able to copy it from one location to another.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Tried to attach file but same message comes up a referral was returned to server.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> Tried to attach file


 You lost me there. Do you have osk.exe file anywhere on your computer?


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes I do but when I try to open it I get the same message c:\windows\system 32osk.exe a referral was returned to the server


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't try to open it.
osk dot exe is at 3 locations on my 32 bit Win 7 Home premium
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-osk_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.760_then 0 or 1_. followed by the rest of the version.
Size 631KB

On my 64 bit Win 7 Home premium, it is at 6 locations. The same three as above as well as in
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-osk
Size of the 64 bit version 677 KB but the 32 bit version is the same at 631 KB.

Using Windows Explorer, find the file osk, right click, send to desktop as a shortcut and then place the shortcut in the folder I have listed above.
Do this until all 3 versions are in the proper location.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Let me explain I'm not trying to open it I'm trying to send it to the desktop no matter what I do I get the same message c:\windows\system 32osk.exe a referral was returned to the server.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> c:\windows\system 32osk.exe


 Well that isn't even a valid path. There is a correct path C:\Windows\system32\osk.exe
note no space between system and 32 and there should be a \ after the 32.

At this point I have no idea. I located an osk.exe in the system32 directory and was able to right click it and got lots of menu choices.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

It's my fault it was a typo error the path is as you have it "no space and a slash after 32" but regardless when I click the file to send to desktop the error appears.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, something is broken and I don't know how to fix it. In the system32 directory, I left click osk.exe and I get an onscreen keyboard; if I right-click I can send a shortcut to the desktop.

You could try SFC /scannow
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833

Make sure you open a cmd window and run as administrator.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well this is a system file and should work, we don't know what version of windows you have it is possible something has altered your UAC account permissions, either a gpedit setting or a third party app. To be sure go to start search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the command prompt copy paste the following:-

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

please copy paste the notepad outcome here.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System
The system cannot find the path specified.
I have windows 7 Home Premium 64bit


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, at a cmd as admin (as shown) you have to copy this line exactly as is:- (all in red)

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" > 0 & notepad 0 

(press enter) copy paste notepad details here.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System
EnableLUA REG_DWORD 0x1
EnableUIADesktopToggle REG_DWORD 0x0
dontdisplaylastusername REG_DWORD 0x1
legalnoticecaption REG_SZ 
legalnoticetext REG_SZ 
scforceoption REG_DWORD 0x0
shutdownwithoutlogon REG_DWORD 0x0
undockwithoutlogon REG_DWORD 0x1
NoVirtMemPage REG_DWORD 0x0
DisableCMD REG_DWORD 0x0
DisableRegistryTools REG_DWORD 0x0
DisableTaskMgr REG_DWORD 0x0
NoDispAppearancePage REG_DWORD 0x0
NoDispBackgroundPage REG_DWORD 0x0
NoDispSettingsPage REG_DWORD 0x0
ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin REG_DWORD 0x5
PromptOnSecureDesktop REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\UIPI


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, run the attached .zip file it will return a .reg file (keyboard.reg) double click on this file and agree to add to registry, this is safe, as it is the default setting.

View attachment keyboard.zip


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok,, did as you suggested, no change, same error comes up, a referral was returned from the server.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, disable UAC for your user, and see if this helps. Do you have a copy of the windows OS? If so, it is possible to extract a fresh copy of this file from it.

We can also run sfc on this file, open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and copy paste the following cmd:-

sfc/scanfile=C:\Windows\System32\osk.exe

Press enter, let us know how you get on.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc/scanfile=C:\Windows\System32\osk.exe

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

Disabled UAC no change


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, you did not say if you have a copy of the OS dvd.

Boot to safe mode and open a cmd (as admin) and at the prompt copy paste:-

Net user administrator /active:yes (press enter) log in to the new admin account see if you can open osk.exe now.

To disable the hidden admin account at a cmd prompt (as admin) type:-

Net user administrator /active:no (press enter)

In addition you can navigate to c:\windows\system32\osk, right click and select properties make sure under "security" that your user has full control.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Since your last post I've done all your suggestions (I don't have a copy of the OS dvd) same error.I don't know what happened I just can't get it to work.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Greetings, first in response to osk not working,if it gets fixed,it gets fixed if not no problem.I have another problem worth trying to fix lol I,ve been having a problem with AOL(no help contacting them I,rather contact you guys) OK, when trying to log on(sign in) I automatically get the bluescreen (here is part of what comes up Bad_Pool_Header stop:0x00000019(0x00000000000000,0xFFFFFA8005D74180,0xFFFFFA8025D741A0,0x0000000004020018)Anyway I ran blue screen view from Bleeping Computer(which I am attaching)Hope somebody can give me some input thanks appreciate your help.

080114-30591-01.dmp 8/1/2014 10:18:07 AM BAD_POOL_HEADER 0x00000019 00000000`00000020 fffffa80`06a40f80 fffffa80`06a40fa0 00000000`0402003a ATWPKT264.SYS ATWPKT264.SYS+1804 ATW Protocol Driver ATW Protocol Driver America Online 4.9.13.3 x64 ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0 C:\Windows\Minidump\080114-30591-01.dmp 2 15 7601 413,120 8/1/2014 10:27:33 AM


----------

